

Personal Omics Profiling Reveals Dynamic Molecular and Medical Phenotypes - molbioguy
http://www.cell.com/abstract/S0092-8674%2812%2900166-3?utm_source=ECE001&utm_campaign=&utm_content=&utm_medium=email&bid=P5SP63F:5PCQ4

======
molbioguy
An overview of this amazing research project can be found at Science magazine,
too ( <http://goo.gl/vXXqC> )

